# Bikejournal.com



## Marc (May 4, 2009)

Cool website for logging miles and ride stats.  Mountain and road.

I used to use a spreadsheet to do this, but this has a calendar view which is very useful, and it compiles your stats automatically, and compares them with other people on the site.

Also, I've been using mapmyride for getting route mileage estimates... but be forewarned, the elevation tool sucks.  It's ok over really short distances, but for anything over 10 miles, the elevation profile gets smoothed out making the grade estimations way off, and the total elevation gain gets way off too.


----------



## Gremf (May 4, 2009)

I use an app called Sporttracks because it's free, cheaper than MotionBased, works with my GPS, and lets me create customized reports.


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

I like to upload GPS tracks to Crankfire. Really only concerned with tracking a ride's mileage though.


----------



## Gremf (May 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> I like to upload GPS tracks to Crankfire. Really only concerned with tracking a ride's mileage though.



I am a mileage whore.  I track every mile on every bike.  Tried to do it on parts one point but then it got too crazy.


----------



## mlctvt (May 4, 2009)

I noticed that Bicycling magazine also just added a free logging website.

http://traininglog.bicycling.com/landingpage.aspx

I haven't tried it yet so I can't comment in how it compares to BikeJournal and others.


----------



## gorgonzola (May 4, 2009)

+1 for bikejournal


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

Looks interesting, I'll have to give a more thorough look.


----------

